# Anyone building a "standard" motor+chassis



## nozza36 (Apr 3, 2009)

Quite taken with the idea of an "E" bike but i would like to know
if anyone has made a modular frame and motor for the larger bike ,
(70 mph type , motorbike lookalike , if not , it certainly may worth
considering if a reasonable parts bank could be built from similar
spec/dimensions they could be traded knowing that they will fit !


----------



## zig06 (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes, there are a number of kits out there that can do this, but they are not cheap. Right now I'm looking at a 72vdc battery pack powering a 3phase AC motor, and I'm expecting that kind of performance. But it's not cheap, the motor and controller kit alone starts at $2,500.


----------



## nozza36 (Apr 3, 2009)

Sadly i have a very weak background as far as electrical or 
electronic builds go , but i am hoping to build a brushless dc motor
from scratch , specifically to power a bike and optimising all the 
space of a traditional engine bay area as economically as possible.
This will take me some time as i haven't errected my workshop yet !


----------

